# Mahindra reliability......?



## Mrk

so I’m about a week away from possibly ordering a Max 26xl. I see lots of complaints on the forums about Mahindra. Are they really unreliable? I would like some opinions before I jump into it.


----------



## pogobill

Welcome to the forum Mrk! Glad you stopped by for some chat and some advise. 

Check out your dealer and see if there are any problems with that end. No matter what tractor you get, if the dealer doesn't work with you and the manufacturer, then you could have problems. Have you compared this unit to any other manufacturers offering?
So, shall we call you Mr. K or did you lose a letter, eh?


----------



## Mrk

I’m going to the dealer Monday to check them out but I have to say, most of the stuff I’m reading isn’t about how people love their Mahindra; it’s about all kinds of problems they are having. 
I’ve been researching this for weeks and really Mahindra is the only brand with so much complaining. It’s unfortunate because their spec sheet is the most impressive and really where I’d like to be at. I may have to get a machine that lifts less just so I don’t have to worry about reliability. 

You know I never thought of it as Mr K. Just picked the shortest name I could.


----------



## pogobill

Maybe the K suggests a Kubota or a Kioti in your future!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum mrk! I know nothing about nor have I ever even seen a Mahindra locally in my area. Have you looked at the LS series tractors?


----------



## ben70b

How about an Oliver? I’ve never herd anyone complain about an Oliver!


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells

This is my take on Mahindra. Many of the tractors are reliable and good buys, just like any other manufacture's tractors, but it would appear their quality control has suffered as of late. Which is also true with a number of the manufacturers of competing products. So, failure happens!

However, the biggest problems with buying a Mahindra is support of the product, and buyer ignorance.

When tractors are delivered to the dealer it is necessary for the dealer to assemble, service, and verify everything is in order before the tractor is sold to the customer. Then they must walk the buyer through a use and care training process before turning everything loose.

The dealers that do not have dedicated service facilities and trained technicians are a huge problem. What goes out the door is questionable, and that leads to failure. Even the most reliable product will fail without adequate preparation and training.

Then there is the customer base. Many buyers of these tractors in the States are small farmers or home owners with limited understanding of the use and maintenance of a tractor. These are not lawn mowers, or cars, but complex machinery with detailed maintenance requirements. The new owners do not get the Repair and Service Manual, head out with a partially prepared tractor, do not read the Operator's Manual, and failures occur. Then they have no ability to effect needed repairs, and go back to a poorly equipped dealer looking for assistance that just is not available because the dealer has zero to limited maintenance and repair infrastructure. 

Then you have the buyer that parks their new tractor in the weather and maybe covers it with a tarp. Buys their fuel in Jerry Cans at a service station, and does not know how to care for the tractor. Another road to failure. Tractors need to be stored under cover with adequate air circulation to keep moisture from damaging all the pins, linkages, contaminating the fuel and fluids, seeping in the engine and gear train, and causing damage. Diesel must be contained in dry storage and have water and particulate filters straining the stored fuel as it is put into the tractor.

Buying a tractor is a partnership with the dealer, and like any partnership both parties must be capable of performing their responsibilities.

Then there is the bottom line. Would I buy a Mahindra? Yes, if the dealer supports the product and is not selling utility trailers, RV's, hot dogs, or cars as part of the business. And, I would not take delivery until I had the Service and Repair Manuals in my hand, fuel storage and handling facility, and a place to store the tractor when it was not in use.


----------



## Mrk

RC I agree with pretty much everything you said.
After looking at everything I will probably end up getting a Kubota. I have two good Kubota dealers very close to me; while Mahindra is close to 100miles. The Mahindra does lift more, but I've made it through 45 years without having a machine to lift everything for me. If it can't lift something I'll just have to chop it into smaller pieces.
I'd rather have to do that than work on a broken machine. The broken machine would be way more frustrating for me.


Thanks Guys


----------

